# McRent Motorhomes !!!!



## Wooie1958 (May 31, 2019)

I see the worlds supply of McRent motorhomes have been commendered by all the Liverpool and Spurs fans.

They are being driven by lunatics and at least half of them have some serious damage.

In a service area on the A28 one just hit the kerb that hard it's blown the tyre and damaged the steel wheel beyond repair.

They are frantically trying to change the wheel whilst pissed out of their heads.


----------



## caledonia (May 31, 2019)

You would think Mcrent would be more switched on.


----------



## runnach (May 31, 2019)

Well  seeing as this thread is intimating all the football fans who rent a van are undesirables, I hope you don't complain next time motorhomers are labelled.

Channa


----------



## Pauljenny (May 31, 2019)

channa said:


> Well  seeing as this thread is intimating all the football fans who rent a van are undesirables, I hope you don't complain next time motorhomers are labelled.
> 
> Channa



Morning Andy... Do you mind..?
I do the " Grumpy old Git " job on Fridays.


----------



## wildebus (May 31, 2019)

***** said:


> I have only ever met one  owner who rents out his MH and it was a very nearly new (just months old) and it had only been rented out a couple times.
> It was an A Class Rapido and had a smashed mirror (glass and frame) also a smashed dinette window.
> The owner was waiting for a new complete mirror and a new window.



At "Camp Quirky" I spoke to quite a few people who rent out their self-build Campers (I am/was thinking of doing this myself so was interested to hear their experiences).
Overall the feedback was positive.  One person did say a renter was so worried about causing any damage he rented it and left it on his driveway for nearly the whole time!  Another renter just used it to drive to a festival weekend and then back again.

I think there is probably a big difference in the type of renter who just wants a Motorhome compared to those who want a vehicle with character and, yes, quirkiness that they can camp in.  Same probably as those who go to budget rentacar or whatever compared to those who look for a classic car to rent.

I am still in two minds about whether to rent out or not myself for all the kind of typical reasons though.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (May 31, 2019)

***** said:


> I would never rent out as the risk is far too high for a small reward.
> I don't even like a mechanic or dealer driving mine!



Quite agree with above and mine is almost 30 years old! Wouldn’t think twice about renting my car but I think we all or at least most of us become a lot more attached to our motorhomes they need lots of TLC IMHO ?

Gary


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 31, 2019)

channa said:


> Well  seeing as this thread is intimating all the football fans who rent a van are undesirables, I hope you don't complain next time motorhomers are labelled.
> 
> Channa




Maybe they were just ordinary people driving motorhomes and mysteriously Liverpool and Spurs flags became entangled on the wing mirrors, bike racks and trapped in their windows.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (May 31, 2019)

The French will be handing out LOADS of fines for speeding this week then.  The average  footie fan would not even know the French limits are in KPH and think they can go as the shown speed as per the speedo:rolleyes2:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 1, 2019)

GWAYGWAY said:


> The French will be handing out LOADS of fines for speeding this week then.  The average  footie fan would not even know the French limits are in KPH and think they can go as the shown speed as per the speedo:rolleyes2:



There was a grey Mercedes L5 KOP ( wonder which team they support ) went past us  on the A28 at warp factor speed   :scared:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 1, 2019)

As a football fan what a great way to go to the final. There four mats together for a week, sounds like a brill trip to me, BUT not in my Motorhome it would need to rented.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 1, 2019)

GWAYGWAY said:


> The French will be handing out LOADS of fines for speeding this week then.  The average  footie fan would not even know the French limits are in KPH and think they can go as the shown speed as per the speedo:rolleyes2:



I reckon you are doing the average footie fan a great disservice there.


----------



## runnach (Jun 1, 2019)

Renting a car or motorhome I would be reluctant

Motortrade days if we were trading a van /car that had a hard life .....one owner many drivers Godfrey Davies.. It has done 80.000 miles last 20 k on its roof lol

We had a Budget franchise and tbh our insurance was based on turnover and claims so it never paid to hire to wrong uns especially if claims went through the roof. pareto principle held true 20 % of renters gave 80 % of the problems normally accounts like the NCB .that were too important too lose. invariably theor excess would increase but a surefire way for competitors like TLS And Smith SelfDrive to steal the business  

Channa


----------



## wildebus (Jun 1, 2019)

channa said:


> Renting a car or motorhome I would be reluctant
> 
> Motortrade days if we were trading a van /car that had a hard life .....one owner many drivers Godfrey Davies.. It has done 80.000 miles last 20 k on its roof lol
> 
> ...


You probably were not too sad to lose those though


----------

